# Drum Cymbals



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok I was thinking about getting a few new drum cymbals but I just can't make up my mind. Should I go with Zildjian platinum A customs, or p. Paistes. I've always been a Zildjian girl but I do like the sound of these Paistes. Oh man I just cant decide, what should I go with?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's the A custom









Here's the Paiste


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

nice...when u gettin them


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> nice...when u gettin them


when ever I decide witch ones I want.:rofl:


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Paiste FTW!!! Both are good cymbals but I like Paiste alot more. What are you getting? Crash? Ride? Splash? China?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Paiste FTW!!! Both are good cymbals but I like Paiste alot more. What are you getting? Crash? Ride? Splash? China?


I need a crash and a slash. I already got one of those Chinas mines a Wuhan. It sounds soooo nice. I already have 6 cymbals but I wanted to add a few new ones of different sizes. I need a new cow bell too so I can play Drag the Water again.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice, your making me want to setup my set again. I havent really played since I started to DJ but I want to get back into the swing of things now that I have my own house and not in the apartment anymore


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Nice, your making me want to setup my set again. I havent really played since I started to DJ but I want to get back into the swing of things now that I have my own house and not in the apartment anymore


There's nothin in the world like the fell of a double bass hittin your chest. Oh yea! I love that.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Damn im setting mine up this weekend. I have a double bass pedal then I have a single pedal that I switch out a jamblock and cowbell


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Damn im setting mine up this weekend. I have a double bass pedal then I have a single pedal that I switch out a jamblock and cowbell


Sweet, I have the Vinnie Paul double bass custom from Pearl. I love it. What I really want is a nice deep blue Tama set, ooooooooooooo so nice.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Sweet, I have the Vinnie Paul double bass custom from Pearl. I love it. What I really want is a nice deep blue Tama set, ooooooooooooo so nice.


I want a Tama Superstar custom or a Pearl Masterworks Carbon Ply


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> I want a Tama Superstar custom or a Pearl Masterworks Carbon Ply


Oh yea I love me some Tamas.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

woooo woooo


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

forget that get some bongo's! lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> forget that get some bongo's! lol


I have a nice set of congos that are set up next to them.:woof:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I have a nice set of congos that are set up next to them.:woof:


well then dang i think your set! lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I want some little rotta toms for the other side too. by the time I'm done it'll be like the Pink Floyd set, HUGE! You would laugh at me if you saw me play, I'm so small you can barley see me it's pretty funny.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I want some little rotta toms for the other side too. by the time I'm done it'll be like the Pink Floyd set, HUGE! You would laugh at me if you saw me play, I'm so small you can barley see me it's pretty funny.


"is that the drummer hiding behind the symbols?!" lol
thats cool tho, im so uncoordinated when it comes to instruments.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> "is that the drummer hiding behind the symbols?!" lol
> thats cool tho, im so uncoordinated when it comes to instruments.


Drums are the hardest cause you got your hands and feet going at the same time but doing different things. I always look where I'm gunna go next cause if I look at my hands I skrew the whole song up lol.


----------



## helhedded (Dec 26, 2009)

Paiste cymbals are very expensive, but if you don't mind the price I would go with them. I am a Sabian man myself. 

specs on my kit

Pearl Export Cobalt Fade
22x18 (2)
10x8
12x9
13x10
16x16
14x8 flat black Custom Pearl snare (used to be a Vinnie Paul signature)

I also have an 8x8 tom and 14x14 tom. I sometimes switch my tom sizes depending on what application they are being used in.

All Pearl Hardware
Sabian Cymbals, 1 Paiste and 1 Zildjian
Alesis DM5 module
Ddrum bass drum triggers


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

its like patting your head and rubbing your belly lmao


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

helhedded said:


> Paiste cymbals are very expensive, but if you don't mind the price I would go with them. I am a Sabian man myself.
> 
> specs on my kit
> 
> ...


that's awesome we have almost the same set.:woof::woof:


----------



## helhedded (Dec 26, 2009)

kg420 said:


> that's awesome we have almost the same set.:woof::woof:


Awesome! I will get some pics posted in this thread later on.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

helhedded said:


> Awesome! I will get some pics posted in this thread later on.


sweet mines a dark glittery burgundy color, I'll take some pics too.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Personally I like Saban's but that's just me. I find Zildjan's break too easy & are over priced for good quality one's... They do produce excellent sound though


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Personally I like Saban's but that's just me. I find Zildjan's break too easy & are over priced for good quality one's... They do produce excellent sound though


I have the nicest Z. hi hats their 15' rocks they sound sooooo good. I have cracked my share of them though. Do any of you use quarters on yous bass drums?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Never tried it, do you single or double?

It's been a while since I've played - miss it too... My stepfather sold my drum set from underneath me when I stayed with some friends. Part of all in which lead me to move out very early.

Finally got over that & may look for a new kit sometime soon. Not sure which one I want to go with. You'll have to help refresh my memory KG


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

you put quarters on the click pads of the bass drums and the sound is awesome, its a Vinnie Paul trick. My set is an 8 piece, double bass.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I wanna learn bass...


----------



## helhedded (Dec 26, 2009)

My tom setup is different now. They now run 10,12,13,16 .


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## helhedded (Dec 26, 2009)

:clap: :hammer:


----------

